# Kaptan tape - how durable?



## N-Noob (May 10, 2015)

I'm troubleshooting a spot on my layout where the loco causes a short. As best as I can tell, the short occurs when the loco's wheels contact both the stock rail and point rail. It's a Peco turnout, and the points are opposite polarity from the stock rail when this occurs. I'm not sure why the wheels are able to bridge this gap (they don't on any other of my turnouts), but it does at this one spot.

I put a small bit of Kaptan tape that was leftover from a decoder install on the side of the point rail, and that solves the shorting. I'm wondering, though, if the Kaptan tape will stay put or if there is a better solution to insulate a few millimeters of point rail where I'm getting the short.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have HO Peco Insulfrog turnouts on my layout. I found that
wide wheel treads will often short across the two frog rails that
are separated by a sliver of plastic. I could see tiny sparks 
when the wheels ran over that spot. That sliver would even
be less on an N scale Peco. You can check this in very low
light as your loco runs over the spot. Get down and close.

I solved the problem by putting a tiny dab of clear finger
nail polish on the frog. It keeps the wheels from spanning
the two rails. It must be replaced every so often depending
on the traffic over the turnout. Others have filed one frog
rail lower than the other to avoid the short.

I do see, however, how on an N turnout that a misaligned
wheel could touch both the point and stock rail.

Don


----------



## N-Noob (May 10, 2015)

Thanks, Don. I had read about the frog rail short issue, but my short occurs before the loco gets to that point. It's definitely between the point and stock rail, which (by eye) appears to have plenty of clearance. I'll take a closer look at the wheels and see if it is out-of-whack. Curiously, tho, it only happens on one turnout, so I think the point rail might be slightly bent. In the interim, we'll see how long the Kaptan tape stays in place. If it falls off quickly, I'll give nail polish a try.

P.S. I sure do like the Peco turnouts. Growing up, dad used Atlas, and I bought some of those when I started this obsession since I didn't even know there were alternatives. Those lightly used Atlas turnouts are on eBay now. The Pecos are just so much nicer.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Kapton durability*

Kapton is very durable , and the adhesive that small of a contact point is questionable but you may combine the 2 nailpolish , and the Kapton , as the nailpolish would be the better adhesive , you might give that a try..


----------



## N-Noob (May 10, 2015)

Kaptan tape failed. I think I rubbed it wrong when cleaning track. But this lead to further testing and now I think the loco is the problem (or I have two problems). Now its derailing on the turnout, and other turnouts too. It only happens when going forward into points that are set to turn. I have a wheel gauge tool and the wheels fit in the grooves. I can't see anything that looks out of place. I took the cover off the wheel set and made sure wipers and axles were all in proper notches. Works fine in reverse.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just use the nail polish.


----------



## N-Noob (May 10, 2015)

Odd how things sometimes turn out. Just to complete the thread - the problem seems to have been that the front truck of the loco was installed backwards, or somehow got spun around. That's my theory anyway. I was looking at tech support stuff on the manufacturer's website (Kato), and noticed that their pictures showed the axle gears offset to the left, where mine was opposite. Removed and reinstalled, and currently working well. <shrug>


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If the truck was turned 180 and the loco had all wheel power
pickup you should have had a short circuit. ???

I have an Bachamann FA loco. When it was new I had exactly the
same sort of problem you experienced. There was no visible
problem with the truck or the wheels, yet on some turnouts it
would derail. I had the other FA to compare it with.
Everything appeared a perfect match.

I finally made it the reverse loco in an FAFA consist
and it ran find in that situation. Over time it has settled down and now
will run fine in any direction. 

Sometimes locos like the cars of pre computer times
have to be 'broken in' I suppose.

Don


----------

